# Royal Blue Hackle



## ShadNuke (4 Jul 2016)

I was wondering if anyone out there, may know of where I can find a royal blue hackle for my balmoral? I am having a helluva time tracking one down. I recently moved, and found my Balmoral from my time with The Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders of Canada. I remember my cat getting at it years ago, but wasn't able to get my hands on a replacement before leaving Winnipeg. 

I guess I could also put it out there that I am looking for a Queen's Own Cameron Highlanders of Canada challenge coin. My coin was stolen some years ago, and had completely forgotten about it, until I stumbled across the box with my Balmoral and other miscellaneous items from my time in the Canadian Forces.

Any, and all help would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks a million!
Kevin


----------



## expwor (4 Jul 2016)

Found this link
https://www.pricefindcanada.com/compare.html?q=Cameron-Highlanders&ort=Cameron-Highlanders-Sale&adid=iaCkp56lxJ6XpdDQiaCdcKTD0Jakos%2BPq5qZm83D0ZWXpdSI1m6ZlNbViZSalNOfpg%3D%3D&gaa=C&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=%2Bcameron%20%2Bhighlanders&matchtype=b&utm_content=85828228980&device=c&device_model=&adpos=1o1&campaignid=320947860&utm_campaign=22265756340&loc_physical=9000725&loc_interest=&target_kwid=kwd-82820578406&network=g&extid=&aexpid=&gclid=CPDwrcDm2c0CFQmSaQodt0QLDg
Maybe it has what you are looking for. Think I saw a blue hackle in there
Good Luck

Tom


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jul 2016)

You may find something at Penny's in Thunder Bay:  http://www.pennys.ca/New/


----------



## acen (4 Jul 2016)

The Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa kit shop also carries blue hackles. Are you looking for a fuller plume (sticks out farther from behind the cap badge) or flatter (crests only a cm or two)? I may have some of the full plume one lying around, but the flatter ones (that I prefer for my balmoral) are 6$ last I checked. Depends what style you prefer.

Let me know what you want and I can help you out.


----------



## ShadNuke (11 Oct 2016)

Thanks acen, I sent you a PM.


----------



## ShadNuke (23 May 2018)

Hey everyone! 

Awhile back I posted that I was looking for a royal blue hackle for my Balmoral. Well, I am still looking for one, and still I have had no luck. I reached out to the couple people I still talk to from back in the day, and still haven't been able to procure one. Is there anyone out there, from one of the Highland units that might be able to help me out? Someone reached out last, but I never heard back from him after a couple PMs were sent ☹️. Also, while I'm at it, I am also looking for a Queens Own Cameron Highlanders challenge coin. My coin was either stolen or lost in a move, years ago, and I would like to get another. Hell, I would be happy if someone knows who I might be able to ask about one. Hopefully this time I will be able to get these items! I can't even find any affordable options online. I mean a $5 dollar hackle will cost me a small fortune to ship it from the UK, or somewhere else.

Hopefully I will catch any replies to this message sooner, rather than later. I don't get email notifications from the site for some reason, so I will keep an eye out!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Good2Golf (23 May 2018)

ShadNuke said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!
> 
> Awhile back I posted that I was looking for a royal blue hackle for my Balmoral. Well, I am still looking for one, and still I have had no luck. I reached out to the couple people I still talk to from back in the day, and still haven't been able to procure one. Is there anyone out there, from one of the Highland units that might be able to help me out? Someone reached out last, but I never heard back from him after a couple PMs were sent ☹️. Also, while I'm at it, I am also looking for a Queens Own Cameron Highlanders challenge coin. My coin was either stolen or lost in a move, years ago, and I would like to get another. Hell, I would be happy if someone knows who I might be able to ask about one. Hopefully this time I will be able to get these items! I can't even find any affordable options online. I mean a $5 dollar hackle will cost me a small fortune to ship it from the UK, or somewhere else.
> 
> ...



You mean like item #16 here?   ???

Regards,
G2G


----------



## ShadNuke (24 May 2018)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> You mean like item #16 here?   ???



Unfortunately, no. I've already been there, and that isn't the style of hackle I'm after.


----------



## Remius (24 May 2018)

What about just contacting your old unit or unit association and asking for a coin replacement and a hackle?

My unit will replace regimental coins if lost or stolen.  We keep a registry with names and coin#.


----------



## tomahawk6 (24 May 2018)

Unit supply would be my first try.If the supply NCO doesnt have it I am sure he/she could get you one.

Or buy one.
https://www.bonanza.com/listings/Glengarry-Cap-Flat-Feather-Hackle-Royal-Blue-Color-9cm-Scots-Regiment-Balmoral/501173275?goog_pla=1&gpid=293946777986&keyword=&goog_pla=1&pos=1o1&ad_type=pla&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIutOgjNGe2wIVhPhkCh0rBASDEAQYASABEgIQqvD_BwE


----------

